
Object Orientation in Ruby and Elixir - weatherlight
http://mikepackdev.com/blog_posts/45-object-orientation-in-ruby-and-elixir
======
weatherlight
I posted this blog post on HN. It kinda made me cringe. Is my cringing
unwarranted?

